# Natural Slingshot Kill (pic)



## nobody (Feb 13, 2012)

I shot this dove at 25 yards using a stone

http://blowgun.lefora.com/2012/02/02/natural-slingshot-kill/


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

nice kill mate


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Good shooting


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting mate!


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Good shooting.


----------



## kurthelborn (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice shot my man, kudos


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

good shot


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice shot. Where did the stone hit the dove?? Saludos







.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Heck, I couldn't SEE a dove from 25 yds.
Nice shooting.


----------



## nobody (Feb 13, 2012)

The stone hit the dove in the lower neck area.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Great shot!!


nobody said:


> The stone hit the dove in the lower neck area.


Great shot!! I have done a couple of those myself. Saludos







.


----------



## sling-N-bb (Jan 16, 2012)

very nice shot...


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome shot mate. keep it up!

Cheers Luke


----------

